# I've just done something irresponsible



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have stuck down a deposit on a brand new Burstner Marano T595 with two singles\1 big bed, cab air, cooker, grill\oven in mini form, and it fits on my driveway providing I dent the garage door a bit. S'on the fiat 2.3 multijet RHD so I am very excited but slightly panicky for spending this amount of money on a motorhome when I could have bought other things like cornish pasties or Chinese takeaways.

So tiny snag is that I do need to sell Possl like quickly. So massive reduction to £18500 and for those that insist on haggling, £18000. I shall have to amend advert.


Yippeee and at the same time - Oh! Sh*t  8O


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Pusser.......what can we say..............congratulations on your pending arrival......................and commiserations on plunging head first into the financial bog.

You seem to change motorhomes more often than I change my socks..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Pusser we have the Marano T595 good choice. Enjoy


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Oooh Pusser, you naughty lad :lol: 

Congratulations on your latest spend - it is a bit frightening spending that amount of money.... but what fun  

As for Badger's socks ....... 8O


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> Pusser.......what can we say..............congratulations on your pending arrival......................and commiserations on plunging head first into the financial bog.
> 
> You seem to change motorhomes more often than I change my socks..... :lol: :lol:


Remind me to keep at arms distance.  But a very valid point as I have lost thousands with Possl and Two Loos and it is arguable (not even argueable) that you must spend time thinking hard and long about choice of motorhome for your own needs. But having said that, I have rushed into this one too as I dropped in just out of curiosity and came out with more than curiosity. Just shows that as I get more and more experienced in these matters, the more bleedin' stupid I become. 8O


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

ksebruce said:


> Hi Pusser we have the Marano T595 good choice. Enjoy


Yes I know. I saw your review just a few moments before I read your post. I was most relieved that you are happy with it. Nay, estatic.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pusser

Congratulations on your new purchase, I hope that this is the "right one" for you and Mrs P. Look forward to you telling us all about it when it arrives. With pics if possible


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

When have you ever been responsible Puss :lol: 

Good luck with the new van tho 8) 

Have you actually told Mrs P yet


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

HelenB said:


> When have you ever been responsible Puss :lol:
> 
> As it happens I have been responsible once. It was when I joined the Sea Scouts. which to this day shows early signs of a responsible child. Yes! I remember it well as it was one week before they threw me out.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

brisey said:


> Hi Pusser
> 
> Congratulations on your new purchase, I hope that this is the "right one" for you and Mrs P. Look forward to you telling us all about it when it arrives. With pics if possible


I couldn't get a direct link but this does some of it and pix should be at the bottom if you click.

Taster:-
http://www.webpurchase.co.uk/Graham/mh2.nsf/AT1/a62699B96A285E01C802572120036F1EC


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks great!
Any reason you didn't part-exchange?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations Pusser

When are you going to join us on a rally again so that we can inspect the new purchase. You are changing the van nearly as often as LadyJ!!!


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*new van*

Have you got a delivery date? perhaps no prob with fiat, but mercs with the new alko chassis are way way behind.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Pusser can I interest you in some dehydrated water to keep the payload weight down or maybe helping my friend who is the son of the Nigerian Justice minister with some financial assistance? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks to all with sharing in my excitement. Delivery is from about 3 weeks for when I can afford to buy it. It is actually laying in the dealers car park.

I haven't part exchanged it (yet) as I want to see if I can get a bit more for going private. I am in no rush practically to get it as I am not going anywhere to June so they are holding it on a deposit. Of course if I cannot sell it, then I will part ex it.

The Nigerian financier sounds a good deal. He certainly appears to get a lot of business from what I have seen and heard.

And certainly will be going to a rally if there is one around when we or rather the missus has the time to go to it.

I've booked a couple of days with Vanbitz to get some stuff added on which should happen 2nd week in June.

It's all going to plan at the moment except the money.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Congratultions and may you have many happy years together  

Every time I look on here (no more than at least twice a day) I find someone else has changed their MH. Makes our 2 year old one look very has been :wink: 

Sue


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Congratultions and may you have many happy years together
> 
> Every time I look on here (no more than at least twice a day) I find someone else has changed their MH. Makes our 2 year old one look very has been :wink:
> 
> Sue


Yep.... change it. No street cred once it is 2 years old.  Mind you this one has got to last me that is for sure. I cannot keep changing.


----------



## KRO (Feb 27, 2006)

pusser where is the advert for your van please ?


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations Pusser. Ditto to KRO. What does the new van look like? Is there an advert with the layout anywhere?
John


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

KRO
It is here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-category-3.html

5th one down

Steve

ps
Pusser looks good, hope you both enjoy your travels in it


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

*claps hands*

Well done you!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

SandJ said:


> KRO
> It is here
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-category-3.html
> ...


Thank you for pointing that out. If everyone will forgive me, I will remove the the "Click a tit" advert on my signature and put it back on again when she is sold.

Have a plan somewhere - looking for it. 8O


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Pusser said:


> It's all going to plan at the moment except the money


Look man - never mind about all that stupid detail. Money, Schmoney. Just get on & buy it.

:drinking:

Dougie.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Got the plan. Lost mine so off internet. Rear bedroom is also a dining room with french doors opening out on to the clear blue sea and sky.

Also the price seems very favourable if you legged it over La Manche to buy one there and mine has been ....drum roll.......VAN AARKEN'D ..Tra La


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Pusser, our layout looks slightly different from yours. Probably as ours is 2006 prior to the new cab shape.
From burstner UK site.

edit- link wont work. How do I copy a pic from "my pictures" into here please?

pics here

link works now - stew


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

ksebruce said:


> Hi Pusser, our layout looks slightly different from yours. Probably as ours is 2006 prior to the new cab shape.
> From burstner UK site.
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is because it is a slightly different motorhome  The plan is for the Possl. I think mine is the same layout as yours i.e. Marano but I am curious as to why I could not find this layout on burstners website but you obviously have found it. There was no mention of the 595 only the 590

This is where I couldn't find it.

http://www2.buerstner.de/index.php?scriptlet=CMS/Products&id=87&parentID=11


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Here Pusser...http://www2.buerstner.de/index.php?country=8&language=en...Click on motorhomes then the Marano all models are shown

Edit:- I can see it on your link top row right hand one ?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

ksebruce said:


> Here Pusser...http://www2.buerstner.de/index.php?country=8&language=en...Click on motorhomes then the Marano all models are shown
> 
> Edit:- I can see it on your link top row right hand one ?


All models are shown to me except the 595 with two single bed layout. I wonder why I am the only one in the world that can't see it.

Found the problem . I didn't realise I lived in Grobbrittainien and then it still would not work and so I had to break with tradition and allow cookies. Then it worked and many thanks for that. Our's must be a UK spec.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I have stuck down a deposit on a brand new Burstner Marano T595 with two singles\1 big bed, cab air, cooker, grill\oven in mini form, and it fits on my driveway providing I dent the garage door a bit. S'on the fiat 2.3 multijet RHD so I am very excited but slightly panicky for spending this amount of money on a motorhome when I could have bought other things like cornish pasties or Chinese takeaways.
> 
> So tiny snag is that I do need to sell Possl like quickly. So massive reduction to £18500 and for those that insist on haggling, £18000. I shall have to amend advert.
> 
> Yippeee and at the same time - Oh! Sh*t  8O


hi pusser :arrow: they look nice according to southdown motorhomes  
happy travels

ray

HERE


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Saruman said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > hi pusser :arrow: they look nice according to southdown motorhomes
> ...


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi pusser :arrow: what made you choose that make and model :?: 

 just curious :wink: 

ray


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

> I wish you would give up the whole campervan thing.....join the taleban.....spot ranting on this forum about things totally feck all to do with motorhomes.....
> 
> but then the nice side of me thinks that I hope you enjoy you new van....hope we never get stuck beside each other at a meet.....there will likely be police needed......
> 
> Enjoy hope it makes you a happier person....fat chance


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Saruman said:


> hi pusser :arrow: what made you choose that make and model :?:
> 
> just curious :wink:
> 
> ray


The events that led up to this was our plans for my missus to reitre in June have put on hold because with Dad dying and Mum in a home I need to go and see her every two weeks. Thus our plans to buy a house in France were trashed as in our view, no point buying a house if we are not going to live in it.

But we decided to cut down on our week to a 3 day week thus allowing us the opportunity of extended weekends.

Possl was brought as a future do everything vehicle for after June so that we could travel to France and other near countries buying a mobile home or two in France as bases to begin our journeys there. This still is an excellent vehicle for us to do this but for the foreseeable future we cannot.

So desiring more comfort I espied the Dethlefs Globebus I3 which has U lounge with a choice of two singles for normal use, and a big double for Friday nights when I am called upon for conjugal operations. It will fit on our driveway, have cab air but was at a price I could not justify and being a new model there were no second hand jobbies.

For sometime I have looked at Burstners but on the German section which is the only section I bothered to look at, the Marano only had fixed or tranverse beds.

This week casually looking at Elite Motorhomes of near Banbury, I was quite suprised to see a Maraon with U lounge and at a price which I could not really justify but managed to convince myself in 10 seconds that this is the only van that will do everyting I need and of course, negate buying mobile homes in France too.

I realise now that this model is built for UK only and our foreign Euro friends do not have this layout as you can see from previous posts above.

Have I done the right thing? Only time will tell but it would be incredibly unusual if I have.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

jams101 said:


> > I wish you would give up the whole campervan thing.....join the taleban.....spot ranting on this forum about things totally feck all to do with motorhomes.....
> >
> > but then the nice side of me thinks that I hope you enjoy you new van....hope we never get stuck beside each other at a meet.....there will likely be police needed......
> >
> ...


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Pusser

Hope your buying experience goes well  

We ordered a Burstner Solano from Elite at the NEC in October and still await delivery  

Hopefully it will be here any time now  

Graham


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Waggy said:


> Hi Pusser
> 
> Hope your buying experience goes well
> 
> ...


I do think they are a good company and the salesman is one of the best I have come across apart from the missus who is awesome. Last time I was up there was mid last year but now they have huge stocks of new stuff and it is a day out just to wander around. Everything from Yank Tanks to a range of panel vans. Nice Euromobiles too. I'm a bit lucky because mine was already on the forecourt so the only thing preventing me from having it on the driveway is me.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Pusser don't you dare change anything you say on this site, it's one of the prime reasons for enjoying my daily visits here.

Sue


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Pusser don't you dare change anything you say on this site, it's one of the prime reasons for enjoying my daily visits here.
> 
> Sue


You are very kind and with those words of encouragement I will continue to spread nausea and dispondancy where 'ere I go.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

One of the things that attracted me to this site was the diversity, people, views and post subject matter. Also I am a great fan of characters, eccentrics whatever you want to call them. I've spent many a happy hour reading through the forums. So please please keep posting on whatever subject takes your fancy, lets try and keep life (and this forum) interesting.
Power to your elbow Pusser (or should it be mouse).


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Pusser, I am VERY VERY Hurt  

I think it was me who told you to look at the Burstner Marano 595 ages ago in another thread. I tried to find the link for you and failed but I think Peedee or PeeJay found it but I cant remember all the details now.

I looked at one at the Peterborough show last year and liked it but we were just on our way out and I couldn't drag Mr Mac back to look at it.

At that time I think you had your heart set on a Dethleffs :roll: 

Anyhoooo

No mention of MOI at all, you rotter. I like to think I helped but if I didn't well then please ignore ALL of the above :lol: :lol: 

Maura


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

mauramac said:


> Pusser, I am VERY VERY Hurt
> 
> I think it was me who told you to look at the Burstner Marano 595 ages ago in another thread. I tried to find the link for you and failed but I think Peedee or PeeJay found it but I cant remember all the details now.
> 
> ...


Yes you did help me out but I was unable at the time to see any with a U shaped lounge and when I finally did find one there did not make that model abroad. It was only for UK market. BUT...... when I saw this one at £34k the price in Germany (not for U shape only fixed or mid dinnette) was £32k. The dealer knocked off £2k for me so in effect I am buying the model I wanted at a similar price of import without the hassle. It is also a bit cheaper but same layout as the Dethlefs. But the thing that did it was the missus fell in love with it the moment she stepped inside.

I went to see it again yesterday and I was totally suprised at the high quality of furniture and fittings, the sliding lights over the lounge, the quality nets and curtains that slide over the cassette blinds and flyscreens, the amount of storage space, the size and access of exterior lockers, the beautiful bathroom, TV bracket already in place with a choice of wiring inside wardrobe of overhead locker, auto switching 3 way absorbtion fridge which saves me taking everything out on all fours trying to see the little blue frame, the quality of the 3 buner hob, the hand mini oven and grill and the list goes on. Add on the new fiat 2.3 with cab air and I have to say for £32k it is a steal. I also like the slide in a cupboard table and the seperate table top for big bed time while having two singles for travel from out point of view. I still cannot see the merits of a fixed bed which takes up so much room and yet is only used when you are unconscious. Also, this beauty fits on my drive.

I am a very happy bunny and I am sorry I forgot to thank you for putting me in this direction which was simply that I forgot in the excitment of the moment as I never thought I would buy it, at least not so soon.

So to make up for this unforgiveable oversight a big hug and a big kiss which will ease your hurt. :lover: (Bet you wish you hadn't mentioned it now) 

I am puzzled as to why you did not buy it. It is difficult for me to see what could be better. There is another one at Southdown motorhomes. It has got to be seen by anyone wanting a modest well built yet practical motorhome.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I am puzzled as to why you did not buy it. It is difficult for me ..."

Careful, Puss. If this is you signalling your intent to get inside Maura's head, I have the T-shirt I can send in the post; much easier. Mind you, it looks so bloodied ......

:-D

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I do feel bad about not saying thankyou. I don't even know how 4 days went past before I found Mauras post. I think you are seriously going to have to think of getting rid of the Murvi and getting one your self. Virturally the same size but so much more space. I am also having trouble working out why a Devon is retailing at £44k when you can buy this for £12k cheaper. Funny market motorhomes.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I am more than content to compare lounge area and kitchen worktop space when we are together at an MHF rally/meet 

Dave


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "I am puzzled as to why you did not buy it. It is difficult for me ..."
> 
> Careful, Puss. If this is you signalling your intent to get inside Maura's head, I have the T-shirt I can send in the post; much easier. Mind you, it looks so bloodied ......
> 
> ...


Mr Burleigh............you getting at me?????


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

> Mr Burleigh............you getting at me?????


I'm hurt now. You didn't kiss me back


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Maura,

Not at all, but you recall that evening when I was drunk and littering the Shout Box - at one point I had a flash of insight, all became clear, and I finally understood. Regrettably I reverted when I sobered up.

I do not know how to interpret this.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I am more than content to compare lounge area and kitchen worktop space when we are together at an MHF rally/meet
> 
> Dave


I think this has got to be done. But after my Camos which your reviewed has been fitted. And me roof aircon and me sog and me awning and me strikeback.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Lounge & worktop - loser for each buys the rum.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I do feel bad about not saying thankyou. I don't even know how 4 days went past before I found Mauras post. I think you are seriously going to have to think of getting rid of the Murvi and getting one your self. Virturally the same size but so much more space. I am also having trouble working out why a Devon is retailing at £44k when you can buy this for £12k cheaper. Funny market motorhomes.


Pusser, I was only jesting about thanking me .....honest! But will look forward to that hug and a kiss especially as Mr B is being so beastly to me. Just because I went on and on endlessly looking for the perfect MH and now want to change it, I mean WHAT is his problem :lol: 
Seems like perfectly normal behaviour for a Motorhomer to me.

I think we did eventually find the online brochure didn't we? I did see the U shape lounge one last year at Peterborough show it had wine colour upholstery as I recall but Mr Mac & I not looking for rear lounge and he was legging it half way out the exit when I stumbled into that vehicle. I hope it isn't the same one as will have been sitting there for nearly 12 months.

I think I know your salesman and yes he is very good but would not budge on discount for us on the demonstrator Monte Carlo we liked the look of. It was doing all the shows and was being pulled over by everyone & his brother and all he would offer was £500 off the list price so we left it. He did come back to us some time later as it was still unsold but we had the Pollensa by then so his change of mind came a bit late.

Good Luck with it all, you deserve to get something that you really want. Believe me I do know how hard it can be looking after elderly parents. We were so lucky with ours, truly lovely people and I miss them still very much.

M.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Lounge & worktop - loser for each buys the rum.


Your on. 8)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

mauramac said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > I do feel bad about not saying thankyou. I don't even know how 4 days went past before I found Mauras post. I think you are seriously going to have to think of getting rid of the Murvi and getting one your self. Virturally the same size but so much more space. I am also having trouble working out why a Devon is retailing at £44k when you can buy this for £12k cheaper. Funny market motorhomes.
> ...


Jesting or not it is the principle that I should have thanked you. Yes the salesman is not a budger. He works out the figures and that's it. But in some ways I like that as I know where I stand. But not a place to go for the professional haggler.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Your on. "

I'm not normally a stickler for detail, but I just thought I'd point out the typo, which seems obvious to me. Admittedly the "r" key is only 2 buttons away from the "w" key, but it is a bit early in the day for such lax typing.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "Your on. "
> 
> I'm not normally a stickler for detail, but I just thought I'd point out the typo, which seems obvious to me. Admittedly the "r" key is only 2 buttons away from the "w" key, but it is a bit early in the day for such lax typing.
> 
> Dave


Sorry. My mistake. Youw on

p.s And when did you first believe that you are not a stickler for detail  That's like saying Bush is a stickler for human rights.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Not wishing to distract from Pusser's original thread ( 8O what was that now?) but I would like to be associated with the comments of the last message left :?

Dave, I can hardly remember what happened yesterday let alone what we said on the shout box, drunk or sober makes no odds 8O so have no idea how to intepret either.

Yours, hoping this is grammatically correct and that the spell check is working

Maura :wink:

p.s Pusser is this the link we were looking for originally?
http://www2.buerstner.de/index.php?scriptlet=CMS/Products&id=87&parentID=11


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

mauramac said:


> p.s Pusser is this the link we were looking for originally?
> http://www2.buerstner.de/index.php?scriptlet=CMS/Products&id=87&parentID=11


Yes and of course this is not UK spec and thus there was no U shaped lounge whereas if you select Grobrittanien or something you get the U shaped.

You have to select Grobrittaien from the drop down, click on go and hey presto the U specs arrive. Link to UK does not work but takes you back to the home page in German


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I first recognised I was not a stickler for detail when I compared myself to George.

Dave


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I first recognised I was not a stickler for detail when I compared myself to George.
> 
> Dave


 :lol: Ha Ha, good old George :lol:

How we miss him, wonder where he is causing mayhem these days. He did have a lot of knowledge though and was fine as long as you agreed with him and totally believed he knew everything.... about everything.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I could never fall into that trap. My domestic life is full of a person disagreeing with me. She manages to turn blind unthinking resistance into an art form.

Dave


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

This thread is in distinct danger of turning into a corkscrew it is going in some many circles 

Off topic is not even a close description :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've often wondered what being right feels like - maybe I shall never know.


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

I too have just done something irresponsible so can identify very much with this thread!

In my case I have also ordered a new van, a Pilote reference, P690FG, due for delivery in June.

Did I need a new van? Not really. Is the new van massively better than what I have? Well, I can convince myself that it is in order to justify the huge cost, but objectively its probably not!

But we fancied a change and are really excited about it - so why not! My justification is that I have had my car for over 6 years and since I do not waste money swapping cars I can do so on vans!

I hope Pusser is very happy with his choice, and I hope we will be with ours too.

Roll on June


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

sailor said:


> I too have just done something irresponsible so can identify very much with this thread!
> 
> In my case I have also ordered a new van, a Pilote reference, P690FG, due for delivery in June.
> 
> ...


Perhaps we could start a "We've got a new van" clique.  I hope but I'm sure you will be happy in your new van as I will be.... until next year at any rate.


----------

